# 331 Bridge on Choctawhachee Bay



## BeachRealtor (Nov 9, 2012)

Recently moved to Miramar Beach and looking for some new spots to take my 8 and 10 year old boys to fish. Curious about the stretch on 331 on the Bay and would be appreciative if anyone has any other suggestions for this area. Never surf fished but learning quickly due to this forum. Thank you.


----------

